# Exercise video



## TimoS (Oct 24, 2006)

[yt]vdX_OBUeHb4[/yt]


----------



## exile (Oct 24, 2006)

Timo---this is from the Bizarro world, right? It's not from Earth... please confirm that for me...


----------



## TimoS (Oct 24, 2006)

exile said:


> Timo---this is from the Bizarro world, right? It's not from Earth... please confirm that for me...



That's what I thought also when I first saw it, but... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariko...Video_For_Being_Appraised_as_an_"Ex-fat_Girl"


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 24, 2006)

Ok I now know why I'm not loosing wieght my routine was all wrong


----------



## exile (Oct 24, 2006)

TimoS said:


> That's what I thought also when I first saw it, but... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariko...Video_For_Being_Appraised_as_an_"Ex-fat_Girl"



visited there... boy, does `surreal' ever fit!


----------



## exile (Oct 24, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Ok I now know why I'm not loosing wieght my routine was all wrong



LOL... on the other hand, Terry, apparently this workout routine will cause you to grow a poodle's head in place of your own... better stay away from the whole thing!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 24, 2006)

exile said:


> LOL... on the other hand, Terry, apparently this workout routine will cause you to grow a poodle's head in place of your own... better stay away from the whole thing!


 
I really digging the hair and kibbles and bit are full of vitamins


----------



## exile (Oct 24, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> I really digging the hair and kibbles and bit are full of vitamins



Yeah... but then you'd have to go out for `walkies' and get left at the dog groomers for half a day, when you'd probably much rather be training,  eh? :wink1:


----------



## TimoS (Oct 24, 2006)

exile said:


> Yeah... but then you'd have to go out for `walkies' and get left at the dog groomers for half a day, when you'd probably much rather be training,  eh? :wink1:



Beats working for a living, though, doesn't it?


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 24, 2006)

Bizarre...  :shrug:


----------



## exile (Oct 24, 2006)

TimoS said:


> Beats working for a living, though, doesn't it?



Yeaaah... in a way... :uhyeah:


----------

